# New Member



## Paralyzer44 (Mar 6, 2006)

I am a new member to this forum and have some experience trapping but my main goal is to help out waterfowl becasuse I love hunting ducks and geese. I plan on running mainly leg holds because that's about all I know how to use. If anyone has any tips on setting snares and what to look for in a good snare set up I would appreciate it. Trapping is extremely fun and hope I get to do alot more of it. I trap on the Missouri river that divides Ne & Sd and there are alot of varmites to be had. Thanks Logan


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

welcome to the fun... i have been trapping for over 20 years, and you will become hooked if you enjoy freezing to death, the performance enhancing drugs (like oxygen, extra-strength tylenol, antibiotics, cough syrup, etc.) and long days walking then going to the fur shed to put up hides.

i truely love it, and by the talk on here, you will learn that it takes a different breed to keep at it on a serious basis. i will run traps no matter what the prices are. i love it that much.

read through some of the posts and you will learn a lot. i have learned some new tricks from some of the guys here, and i am sure you will too.

enjoy logan... and glad you will have the fever too!!!

:sniper:


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to the site. For good places to set snares, just think of good places to set blind (trail) sets. Just find a narrow spot in the trail and set your snare there. Also logs crossing creeks or ditches are good places. Hope this helps...


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol....not sure how I missed this post....so I'll offer a "late" welcome to you! :beer:

Can't offer much help on the snares, as I don't set many.....I'm a foot-catcher myself too, as well as repair/modify traps.

Smitty


----------

